# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1980s >  IFBB - ΕΕΟΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Πρωταθλημα 1985 (28 Οκτωβρίου, θ. Καλουτά)

## Polyneikos

Στα πλαίσια παρουσίασης παλαιοτερων αγωνων θα αναφερθούμε στο Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα της IFBB - ΕΟΣΔ του 1985,το οποίο πραγματοποιήθηκε στο Θέατρο Καλουτα.

Ηταν μια περίοδος όπου το bbing είχε μεγάλη ανοδο και οι αθλητες προετοιμαζόντουσαν ανελλιπως και με μερακι  για να διαγωνιστούν.
Αλλοι αρχάριοι,αλλοι σαφώς πιο προχωρημενοι,συγκροτουσαν τις κατηγορίες του και δίναν τις μάχες για την αναδειξη των νικητων.
Αρκετα ονοματα που θα παρουσιασουμε δεν εκαναν πολλες εμφανίσεις και ίσως τους θυμούνται μονο το κοινο εκεινης της περιόδου,καποιοι αλλοι προχωρησαν και τους γνωρίζουμε από πολλες συμμετοχές και διακρίσεις.

Προχωρω στην παρουσίαση των αγωνων .
Προεδρεία Θυμιου Περσίδη στην IFBB,οι 2οι κατα σειρά αγωνες που διοργανώνονται επι προεδρείας του.
Υπενθυμίζω ότι διαδεχθηκε το 1984 τον Σταυρο Τριανταφυλλίδη και αποτελεσε ο 3ος κατα χρονολογική σειρά προεδρος της IFBB. (O Ανδρέας Zαπατίνας ηταν ο πρωτος,μετά ίδρυσε την WABBA.)Κρίνω σκόπιμο να αναφερω καποιες  ιστορικες λεπτομερειες έτσι ώστε να υπάρχει και μια συνεχεια.

Οι κατηγορίες χωρίστηκαν ως εξής:

3 κατηγορίες Εφήβων, -70, -80, +80. Οι εφηβοι ήταν μεχρι 21 ετών.
4 κατηγορίες Αντρών,   -70, -80, +80 και +90.
Επίσης συμμετείχαν 4 γυναίκες που αγωνίστηκαν σε μια κατηγορία.
(Υπενθυμίζω ότι τοτε παιζόντουσαν κατηγορίες μονο bodybuilding,δεν υπήρχε το ftiness)

Ξεκιναω το φωτογραφικο ρεπορταζ με την Eφήβων -70 κιλα.
Συμμετείχαν 5 αθλητες.

Από αριστερά όπως κοιταμε προς τα δεξιά 

Κακολύρης - Παπουτσογιαννόπουλος - Κωνσταντινίδης - Παπαϊωάννου - Παπαδημητρίου




Χάρης Κακολύρης (2ος)






Παπουτσογιαννόπουλος



Χάρης Κακολύρης & Σωτήρης Παπαδημητρίου







Η τελική κατάταξη στους Εφηβους -70 κιλα ήταν

1. Παπαδημητρίου
2. Κακολύρης
3. Παπαιωάννου
4. Κωνσταντινίδης
5. Παπουτσογιαννόπουλος

----------


## Polyneikos

Kατηγορία -80 κιλων (9 αθλητές )

Συμμετοχή 9 αθλητων με τον Μανωλη Τζινίδη,εφηβο τότε,να θεωρείται από τα ταλέντα και πραγματικα να ξεχωρίζει.

Βενεδίκης - Μαρτίνος - Μαντάς - Μεταξάκης




Τζινίδης - Λαττας - Κατσούλης 





Η τελική καταταξη
1. Τζινίδης
2. Λαττας
3. Κωνσταντόπουλος
4. Κατσούλης
5. Μεταξάκης
6. Βενεδίκης
7. Μαντάς
8. Μαρτίνος
9. Πάλλης


Ο Νικητής Μανωλης Τζινίδης 







Απονομή από τον Γιάννη Βασιλόπουλο,κριτή στον αγωνα

----------


## Dreiko

κωστα μπορω να πω οτι αυτες οι αναδρομες στο παρελθον μου αρεσουν παρα πολυ... :03. Clap: 
ο Μανωλης Τζινιδης ηταν και ειναι ενας παρα πολυ καλος και ολοκληρωμενος αθλητης.... :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

Εφηβοι +80 κιλά 

Συμμετοχή 6 αθλητών 







Από αριστερα προς τα δεξιά ,όπως κοιταμε
Ασημακόπουλος - Μεταξάς - Καβουσακης



















Η κατάταξη διαμορφώθηκε ως εξης:

1. Ασημακόπουλος
2. Καβουσάκης
3. Μεταξάς 
4. Καλόγηρος
5. Αλεξίου
6. Δημητρόπουλος

----------


## vaggan

τριτος ο μεταξας ο πεντακαθαρα πρωτος  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: παραγκα

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Εφηβοι +80 κιλά 
> 
> Συμμετοχή 6 αθλητών 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toν αθλητη με το κιτρινο μαγιο ,τον ηξερα στα πρωτα του βηματα στο  ΒΒ .
Ηταν ο πρωτος του αγωνας , κ μετεπειτα εφτασε σε υψηλα επιπεδα .

Δυστηχως ο Φωτης Δημητροπουλος δεν ειναι ποια μαζι μας ,εδω κ αρκετα χρονια.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τούς περισσότερους τους θυμάμε απο τούς έφηβους , με τον σωτήρη παπαδημητρίου είχαμε παίξει και μαζί , τότε ήταν οι εποχές με πολλες συμμετοχές αθλητών και είχε άνθηση το ββ , άλλα η μετέπειτα εξελίξεις δεν επιβεβαίωσαν αυτα τα προγνωστικά , παρ όλες τις επιτυχίες ελλήνων αθλητών σε μεγάλες διοργανώσεις

----------


## Polyneikos

Kατηγορία Αντρων -70 κιλά




















Ηλιας Περος




Κετούγιας Θανασης



Γιώργος Κούλης






Τελική κατάταξη

1. Κούλης
2. Κετούγιας
3. Συρίγος
4. Βιτάλης
5. Πανίκογλου
6. Βουλγαρης
7. Πέρος
8. Κονιδάρης
9. Τσιρώνης
10. Παρασκευόπουλος
11. Μουτσέλης

----------


## Dreiko

> Kατηγορία Αντρων -70 κιλά


κωστα το 22 σε αυτες τις φωτο λεγεται Ζησης στο μικρο μηπως?
γιατι μου θυμιζει πολυ εναν πολυ καλο φιλο....

----------


## Polyneikos

Κονιδάρης λέγεται Βαγγελη. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Κατηγορία -80 κιλων, 15 συμμετοχές

 






Λεβεντέλης - Χασουρας




Υφαντόπουλος 




Κατσιπουρνιάς




Κατσιπουρνιας - Λεβεντελης 








Φραντζιάς Μελισουργος





Φραντζιάς



Χασουρας

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

H -80 κατηγορια εν αντιθεση με την - 70 ηταν πραγματικα  ''φωτια'' .
 Τον αθλητη με το μπλε μαγιο  ,τον Βασιλη Υφαντοπουλο τον ηξερα καλα κ ημασταν φιλοι.  Μαλιστα μετα απο 3 ,4 χρονια ,δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως ,σε αγωνα της IFBB ηρθε ΠΡΩΤΟΣ στην κατηγορια του με 22 συμετοχες . Ηταν πραγματικα ομως ''κομματια''.

----------


## Polyneikos

Χρηστο οι προσωπικες σου πληροφορίες εμπλουτίζουν την παρουσίαση του αγωνα  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Οντως η -80 ήταν η πιο δυσκολη κατηγορία με αρκετους αθλητες για αρκετα χρονια πρωταγωνίστησαν στους αγωνες.


Λευτερης Χαλιός,ενας αθλητης που έπαιξε στα πρωτα Μρ Eλλάς της δεκαετίας του 60.
Μαλιστα το 1969 βγηκε 2ος.









Χρηστος Καρυωτης







Σπύρος Φραντζιάς






Ιορδάνης Λεβεντελης

----------


## Dreiko

> Ιορδάνης Λεβεντελης




η τελευταια φωτογραφια του Ιορδανη Λεβεντελη κοσμουσε το γυμναστηριο μεχρι προτινος....
και προσωπικα τη θεωρω απο τις ωραιοτερες φωτογραφιες του....

----------


## Polyneikos

Οι αθλητες που κοντραρίστηκαν για την τριάδα,Κατσιπουρνιάς Γιαννης,Λεβεντέλης Ιορδανης και Τασος Χασούρας












Η κατάταξη ηταν ως εξης

1.Λεβεντελης
2.Κατσιπουρνιας
3.Χασουρας
4.Καρυωτης
5.Φραντζιάς
6.Μελισσουργός
7.Υφαντόπουλος
8.Αναστασόπουλος

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Toν αθλητη με το κιτρινο μαγιο ,τον ηξερα στα πρωτα του βηματα στο  ΒΒ .
> Ηταν ο πρωτος του αγωνας , κ μετεπειτα εφτασε σε υψηλα επιπεδα .
> 
> Δυστηχως ο Φωτης Δημητροπουλος δεν ειναι ποια μαζι μας ,εδω κ αρκετα χρονια.



Και για του λογου του αληθες ,2 φωτογραφιες του 9 χρονια μετα απο αυτον  τον πρωτο του αγωνα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Κριμα Χρηστο για τον χαμο του φιλου σου..
Στις φωτογραφιες που παραθετεις ειχε φτασει σε πολυ καλα επίπεδα.Σε ποιους αλλους αγωνες ειχε παιξει;

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Κριμα Χρηστο για τον χαμο του φιλου σου..
> Στις φωτογραφιες που παραθετεις ειχε φτασει σε πολυ καλα επίπεδα.Σε ποιους αλλους αγωνες ειχε παιξει;



Αν και ειχα επαφες μονο στην αρχη της ενασχολησης του με το ΒΒ , ξερω οτι κατεβηκε το 1989 στο Μρ Οδυσεια οπου βγηκε 2ος στην βαρια κατηγορια , κ στο κυπελο της WABBA το 1993 που βγηκε παλι 2ος στην ιδια κατηγορια.

----------


## Polyneikos

Να συνεχίσω με την κατηγορία -90 Ανδρων.
4 συμμετοχές.
Γιωργος Θωκταριδης,Θανασης Κοψιάς,Μιχάλης Γαυγιωτάκης και Βασίλης Σερετης.







Πρωτος αναδείχθηκε ο Γιωργος Θωκταριδης









Δευτερος ο Μιχάλης Γαυγιωτάκης







Τρίτος ο Θανασης Κοψιάς











Τεταρτος ο Βασίλης Σερετης

----------


## vaggan

ο θωκταριδης παρουσιαζε καποτε την εκπομπη δυναμικα σπορ στο θεσαλλικο καναλι τo trt ειχε καλυψει και καποιους αγωνες ελληνικου μποντυμπιλντινγκ :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και ο βασίλης ο σερέτης μετα απο 2 χρονια ήταν παράγοντας στην ιφββ και παρουσιαστής αγώνων και έπειτα στην ναββα με τον τσοπουρίδη και αργότερα πρόεδρος στην nac .
και αυτος ο αγώνας  είχε αρκετούς αθλητές που αργότερα πρωταγωνιστούσαν στο ελληνικο ββ  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία γυναικων αγωνίστηκαν 4 γυναίκες.
H Bανα Τσουπρακακου (1η) ,η Δεσποινα Κάτσα (2η),η Γιαννα Πελεκανου (3η) και η Χριστινα Χασάν (4η).












Δεσποινα Κάτσα










Γιαννα Πελεκάνου








Χασάν Χριστινα

----------


## marvin

Χαιρεσαι να βλεπεις τετοια σωματα χωρις ιχνος υπερβολης.Απορω γιατι εχει αλλαξει τοσο πολυ σημερα το γυναικειο ββ!!!!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

> Χαιρεσαι να βλεπεις τετοια σωματα χωρις ιχνος υπερβολης.Απορω γιατι εχει αλλαξει τοσο πολυ σημερα το γυναικειο ββ!!!!!!


Νίκη αν κρίνω απο φωτογραφίες που εχω απο Παγκόσμια Γυναικων οι γυναικες ηταν αρκετα προχωρημένες,απλα στην Ελλαδα τότε ξεπεταγόταν το γυναικειο bodybuilding  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Για να κλείσω το φωτορεπορταζ του Πανελληνιου Πρωταθληματος,στην κατηγορία +90 ειχαν αγωνιστει ο Γιαννης Γκίνης με τον Σπύρο Κατσούρη,με νικητή τον πρωτο...



Εν συνεχεία, ο Ιορδανης Λεβεντελης ,Γιαννης Κατσιπουρνιάς,Γιαννης Γκίνης και ο Σπύρος Κατσουρης αποτέλεσαν την ελληνική αποστολή για το Παγκόσμιο της IFBB το οποίο πραγματοποιήθηκε στο Γκετεμποργκ της Σουηδίας.
Ενδεικτικα θα βαλω καποιες φωτογραφίες...

Επί σκηνής όλη η ελληνική αποστολή













Και καποιες backstage












Eδω με τον Mike Christian,νικητη του Παγκοσμίου της IFBB το 1984,επαγγελματία το 1985 πλεον




Για την ιστορία νικητης του Παγκοσμίου ηταν ο Lee Labrada , ο οπόίος εκτοτε εγινε επαγγελματίας

----------


## Dreiko

Mπραβο Κωστα φωτογραφιες τρομερης αξιας.... :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NERRY

> Και για του λογου του αληθες ,2 φωτογραφιες του 9 χρονια μετα απο αυτον  τον πρωτο του αγωνα.


Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Εγώ δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ποτέ με το άθλημα σας αλλά ο Φώτης Δημητρόπουλος ήταν αδελφός μου και δυστυχώς τον χάσαμε πολύ νωρίς... Είδα τυχαία αυτήν την αναφορά στον ίδιο και συγκινήθηκα πάρα πολύ  και γι'αυτο μπήκα στην διαδικασία να γραφτώ...

Αυτά ήθελα να πω για αρχή και θα επανέλθω.. 

Να είστε καλά

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Ο Φωτης υπηρξε σπουδαιος αθλητης και ειχε σπανιοτατα γενετικα προσοντα.Αν ο Θεος δεν ειχε αλλα σχεδια,θα μπορουσε να ειχε κανει διεθνη σταδιοδρομια.

----------

